# Aerosol paint can recommendations



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Morning All.
I really need to get the front and rear wings (and maybe even the bumpers at a later date) re-sprayed on the 2001 M3
Moneys tight and the moment so I was going to try with aerosol paint cans and see what they come out like.

My question is:

Are all the spray cans the same quality? 
Is there any good or bad manufactures etc or any recommendations.

Or can I just visit Halfords or ebay.

Thanks for any advice in advance.
:thumb:


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Depends why you're doing it. If it's just for looks then you're better leaving it until you can afford a proper respray, as the finish you'll get with rattle cans in a dusty environment won't be very good.

The only reason to repaint them now like that would be to protect them from rust if paint had chipped off or something.

Unless you're painting in a proper dust controlled environment then you'll get stuff landing in the paint as it's drying, plus it's very difficult to get a decent finish from a rattle can anyway, especially on such large areas.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

It's a bit of both to be honest.
Any surface rust to arch lips and inside has been removed and treated.
Inside of the arch and the rest of the wheel arch has been repainted.
I'll put up a few photos later.



MBRuss said:


> Depends why you're doing it. If it's just for looks then you're better leaving it until you can afford a proper respray, as the finish you'll get with rattle cans in a dusty environment won't be very good.
> 
> The only reason to repaint them now like that would be to protect them from rust if paint had chipped off or something.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tiggs (Feb 28, 2007)

As above I wouldn't recommend a large area with rattle cans unless in good dust free environment, but if you wanted to try I would highly recommend 'Paints4U'. The colour match on the paint I have bought is excellent and the cans come with great triggers that spray with a fan pattern (like an air gun).


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

2k ones are much better...something like standox spraymax


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)




----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Any other paint recommendations?


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2018)

Have you got a compressor?... an airbrush with 1/2 lt of base plus 2k clear from a paint factors will do a better job of the outer wing edges than an aerosol can (not the inner wheel arch).
All in the preparation...but cost effective,short term.
If you have rust in the wing...it will come back.Ultimately new wings,fitted/painted by a good pro are the long term solution.Not cheap and not easy to find a good professional.
Ends up with....


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

Aerosols from a proper automotive paint supplier are far better than off the shelf from Halfords. They might be more expensive, but they're bigger cans give better coverage and have a much nicer nozzle. A single can from somewhere like paints4u will easily do an entire wing.

The main problem with aerosols is the lacquer, it tends to be very thin, and attempt at a wet flow coat stands a high chance of causing runs, it takes ages to build up a decent thickness, and lacks the durability of 'proper' lacquer.

You can get activated 2k lacquer aerosols, but 2k is nasty stuff and not something I'd be keen on using even in aerosol form at home.


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Have a look at arcritesafety website,they sell good aerosol paints with a wider nozzle and can mix any paint you want.

https://www.arc-rite.co.uk/paints


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

Harry_p said:


> You can get activated 2k lacquer aerosols, but 2k is nasty stuff and not something I'd be keen on using even in aerosol form at home.


I'm of the same opinion but then again not all 2k contains isocyanate and you would need to look at what's its made off for proper protection but usually A2P2 respirator will suffice if no isocyanate.


----------

